# Ya, sen nerelisin anlamadım.



## _Me Na_

Merhaba

If someone write this for me, What does it means 
"yaaa senn nerelisinn annannmadımm"

Thanks to all 
Teşekkür ederim


----------



## Chazzwozzer

This time, he says that *he doesn't get why you are from.

*Argentina... Is this really too hard to get that anyway?


----------



## Honour

Chazzwozzer said:


> This time, he says that *he doesn't get where you are from.*
> 
> Argentina... Is this really too hard to get that anyway?


 

 Selamlar.


----------



## ukuca

El dice que el no pudo entender de dónde tu eras.


----------



## _Me Na_

Thank you very much to all

Ukuca muchas gracias


----------



## ~ceLine~

Learning the truth is everytime better 

The real writting is ;

yaaa senn nerelisinn annannmadımm = (ya) sen nerelisin anlamadım 
(as Chazzwozzer explained, "I didn't understand where are you from" is the meaning)


----------



## ukuca

~ceLine~ said:


> (ya) sen nerelisin anlamadım



When writing, "ya" interjection becomes "yahu".


----------



## cynicmystic

'Ya' in Turkish is one of those words that doesn't have a specific meaning other than the meanings of the words it preceeds or follows. It is a bit similar to English expressions, such as 'Say, you're from Dumber, then, eh?'. 

This very 'Ya', in my opinion, is one of the most irritating words in Turkish. It pops its ugly head in various forms. I would not mind a bit if they banned its use outside households, and put pepper on the tongues of those who insisted on using this horrendous word. 

E.g. Birak yaaaa...., Yapma yaaaa...., Bence aslinda var ya.... all bogus sentence formations.

Regardless of what shape it takes, 'ya' is quite the verbal disease for many Turks. Its laxative-like nature has been the reason behind many mass outbreaks of verbal diarrhea, which has, unfortunately, mutated Istanbul slang into its current, intolerable form... I think


----------



## _Me Na_

I see, Thank you so much to all, Cynicmystic and Celine for the explanation


----------

